# How hard do you grip?



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

How hard do you guys grip your handgun? Should this be any different with say a 10 mm with hot loads or the same as a 9 mm. I've heard some ppl really like to grip hard on there guns. What do you do?


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

A loose grip on many semi autos can cause FTEs. It's known as limp wristing. A firm grip is always called for.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Firm grip, stiff wrist. No need to try and crush the grip or white knuckle it, but grab that SOB like you own it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest a very hard grip, which I tend to call "a death grip," because it helps the shooter toward better trigger control.
If you grip the pistol as hard as you can, your hand (and the gun) will shake a bit. But at self-defense distances, that shake is not important.

If you grip as hard as you can, then you don't have to think about your grip.
Instead, you can pay full attention to the movement of your trigger finger, which should be making a smooth press (not "squeeze") straight to the rear.

If you can separate the movement of your trigger finger from that of your grip, something dancers call "isolation," you will find that your accuracy will improve.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

This would be the massad ayoob style. Now would this change for competition? Also is locking the wrist like rolling your wrist towards target, like you can't roll them forward anymore? Feels kinda akward


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

nhbuck1 said:


> This would be the massad ayoob style. Now would this change for competition? Also is locking the wrist like rolling your wrist towards target, like you can't roll them forward anymore? Feels kinda akward


Rolling the wrist? I don't follow.

I meant that when you have a grip, it's a straight line along your hand and wrist, and your muscles are tense enough that the wrist doesn't bend. Think of when you make a fist and pound on the table with the meaty part of your fist below your little finger - if your wrist isn't locked, you'll hurt your hand. Otherwise, think like when you throw a punch - you have to have your wrist straight and locked or you'll break your wrist when you make contact.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Meaning of rolling your support hand forward to lock wrist, locking it towards your pinky. Such as this put your hand open thumb facing you now roll it forward towards pinky until you can't anymore, is this locking wrist. No gun in and just an exercise.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

nhbuck1 said:


> Meaning of rolling your support hand forward to lock wrist, locking it towards your pinky. Such as this put your hand open thumb facing you now roll it forward towards pinky until you can't anymore, is this locking wrist. No gun in and just an exercise.


I'd recommend watching some YouTube videos about shooting form and stance. They might prove useful. I got a lot out of them when I started out with my first handgun.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Like my old dad used to say, "Gently, but firmly."


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

nhbuck1 said:


> This would be the massad ayoob style. Now would this change for competition? Also is locking the wrist like rolling your wrist towards target, like you can't roll them forward anymore? Feels kinda akward


some(like steve) use the Mass ayoob style crush grip--for me it was too much for marksmanship type shooting. I do tighten my grip using my SUPPORT hand to assure the gun stays on target as I press the trigger. I try to leave my shooting hand relaxed so I get a nice trigger press(like pressing a button). Keeping sight alignment and picture is the goal to marksmanship shooting. I use "the Perfect pistol shot" blog and book by Al League to get better at shooting on the range.

face it, in a defense situation, you will shake, over grip ,have tunnel vision...

you need to decide if you are training for defense or marksmanship to decide how hard to grip(IMHO)


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

these may help:

ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a-bFZQPvpI






wrists straight,thumbs pointed @ target = locking wrists


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I grip so hard that I have to wear a mouthpiece.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Depends on what I am shooting, somewhat. When shooting full-load .357 Magnums I grip my revolver pretty darn hard. Shooting semi-auto pistols with a tang I find that it is not necessary to grip as firmly as possible, at least in calibers up to .45 ACP. I use a firm but not maximal grip with my strong hand and a somewhat firmer grip with my support hand with both thumbs straight forward. One-handed pistol shooting I use a near maximal grip with the trigger hand thumb pointing downward.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nhbuck1 said:


> This would be the massad ayoob style...


I'm older than Mas, and I've been shooting longer.
Therefore, it's the _Steve M1911A1_ style.

Mas shoots much better than I, but I was there first.
But the real truth is that it's the _Mike Harries_ style, since he taught it to me, and he may have taught Mas, too.



nhbuck1 said:


> ...is locking the wrist like rolling your wrist towards target, like you can't roll them forward anymore? Feels kinda akward


The "weak-side" wrist is indeed rotated, to tilt the hand forward and downward.
I don't like that either. Yes, it feels awkward.
Instead, I use the "old style" grip, with the support-hand index finger wrapped around the triggerguard, and the support-hand thumb indexed straight along the frame ahead of the slide release.
Oh, yeah...and I also keep my "strong hand" thumb pressing down on the 1911's safety lever. It helps to control recoil, and it assures me that the safety is in the "off" position.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

does this change for caliber and gun? it seems with my glock 10mm with hot ammo i have to really grip it harder would this make sense?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nhbuck1 said:


> ...it seems with my glock 10mm with hot ammo i have to really grip it harder would this make sense?


Yup! It surely does.
I also grip harder when shooting a .38 Special "snub-nose" revolver, since they tend to twist in the hand.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Now how come with a more relaxed strong hand on this majpkes my group worse then gripping it harder? Just a theory I thoiught would be good to hear.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

About 40 percent with my right hand and 60 percent with my left hand. ( right handed shooter ) Holding the gun so that my left hand fingers are white do to pressure but my right is just holding the gun steady. Wrist are locked. Gun is held as high as possible and there is very little recoil.

I try to keep my left index finger off the trigger guard, but some people think this helps. I've even seen pictures of Jerry Miculeck with his index finger on the guard when shooting an automatic. Not with his revolvers though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nhbuck1 said:


> Now how come with a more relaxed strong hand on this majpkes my group worse then gripping it harder? Just a theory I thoiught would be good to hear.


...Because when you relax your strong-hand grip, you lose some control over the gun.
The harder the pistol recoils, or the sharper the recoil impulse, the more that tight-hand control is necessary.

Your group may open up because the gun will be recoiling differently, and therefore moving around unpredictably, from shot to shot.
Under tight-hand control, it will recoil and move predictably.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Good answer Steve, I like that. I hate thinking 60/ 40 when I shoot I like to grip it an rip it. Now on my glock 20 to the grip being bulkier my gun doesn't totally line up with my whole forearm. I have no control over that and I have decent sized hands. Is this going to mess up my shooting?


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Also are there any other comp shooters that like yo grip It? I guess its just personal choice, if your body is used to you gripping hard and you train your figure to relax it will become 2nd nature I believe. I may be wrong but your body adapts


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

I also want to get into comp shooting so I don't want to grip the wrong way.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. If your Glock 20 has a grip too big around to get it to line up with your forearm, then your control of the gun might suffer, or your wrists may begin to hurt, or both. When I don't line up properly, the base joint of my right thumb starts to give me trouble. But I'm arthritic now anyway.

2. The stance-and-grip issue is a matter of personal choice, but subject to the fashion and whim of the day. If Joe Wonderful is shooting better than you, you may feel that you could catch up to him by adopting his stance and grip. But the truth is, you would do better improving the technique you've already gotten used to, than you would switching over to the latest "miracle of the week."

3. Right? Wrong? If it works for you, it's "right." If it doesn't, it's "wrong." Competition shooting is all practice, practice, practice. But you've got to practice the right thing: the method that really delivers control and the scores. I strongly suggest that you find and join a competition-shooting club which has at least one member who knows how to coach and mentor. (I was extremely lucky in that regard.) It might even be worthwhile to hire a shooting coach. (In the beginning, I traded leatherwork for coaching.)

If you're really serious about competition, get into reloading using a Dillon press. You will need thousands of cartridges, at a rate of a few hundred a week, and reloading your retrieved empties is the only way to afford the fun.


----------



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol tks Steve, I checked it is inline. I guess practice is key and really knowing your gun. Will it shoot not as good because of beak in. I only shot 60 rounds through it but learned a lot so far. Imagine what another hundred will do.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't grip it with a "death grip". Never did, and if I did now, I would pay for it with aching hands for the next couple of days. If a gun "limp wrists" with my standard grip, and I can't get it to stop, it's gone, simple as that. I haven't had a gun limp wrist in about 10 years, since I sold my Bernardelli P018, which had to be held to the point you shake. No thanks, I shoot MUCH better at about "50% power".


----------

